# Glycine Incursore 46mm Manual



## Vincent Kolakowski




----------



## Sodiac

Excellent, great pics too! Looks good with that brown strap!


----------



## arkolykos

nice photos... it fits you perfect......


----------



## Stonechild

Very Nice, pictures look great.


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

thanks, I like it allot more than I thought I would it's an excellent watch with great wrist presence...


----------



## ddabora

watch looks great! nice pics


----------



## Uwe W.

Classic Incursore. I'm sure you've already discovered a hallmark of the model range is the robustness of the case and the high-legibility of the dial. Makes me want to buy another.


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski




----------



## jarnould

Very nice watch and nice pict ...

Mine says hi ..


----------



## Denke27

I really like the Incursore. The Incursore was the first Glycine I bought. Here's mine. For me it's a keeper!










Regards,

Erik


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

Two great watches, thanks for sharing the pics. I wouldn't mind finding the lume-dial version and I plan on getting a black leather band to use on my current Incursore soon. Is that a stainless bracelet for your Incursore Denke27?


----------



## por44

Glad to see this somewhat forgotten movement in fine form


----------



## Denke27

Vincent Kolakowski said:


> Two great watches, thanks for sharing the pics. I wouldn't mind finding the lume-dial version and I plan on getting a black leather band to use on my current Incursore soon. Is that a stainless bracelet for your Incursore Denke27?


It's a picture from last year so I'm not sure to be honest, it might be. :-s

I had a bracelet for it but I sold it with a KMU48 i had back then. I prefer the Incursore on leather band. For me, it's to much metal with the bracelet-. 

Regards,

/Erik


----------



## pmdf

I love my Incursore, although it's a 44mm rather than a 46mm. They're fantastic watches - very good looking and incredibly practical. I did reluctantly have it up for sale to help fund another purchase, but I've had second thoughts now as I know I'll miss it.


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

pmdf is that a stock Glycine strap or aftermarket? It looks great on your Incursore.


----------



## pmdf

Thanks. It's a Toshi in storm grey leather.


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

Cool, thanks... I can think of a few of my watches that color strap would look good on...


----------



## MikeAB

Great watch!! I love mine:


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

I like the face on yours a lot MikeAB.


----------



## jmv

Hello everyone,
I am a newbie here in this forum.
it's a longtime now i have started to read you, especially this section " glycine".
i have 3 glycine, i will present them in a new topic soon, but for this one i can't resist to show my incursore. 








bye, jm


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

JM nice Incursore!!!


----------



## jmv

thanks, mate.


----------

